# IBO Speed Rumor



## bushwacker 22 (Sep 10, 2009)

*I hope it's not true*

If they do that, it will be sending a message to all this is as far as we want to go!


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*speed limit*

I sure hope they do so these small archery clubs that have to BUY their targets do not have to start charging shooting fees that the average archer can not afford.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

I would vote against it! We already have the ASA for those who need a speed limit.


----------



## Judy4 (Jan 31, 2003)

Rumor! Rumor! Rumor!
Judy


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

That will never happen, but I am all for it. Would be nice to have a level playing field for a change.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I think ASA and IBO getting on board speed wise would do wonders for participation in both orgs. It would help the average archer not have to shoot two different rigs to be competitive in both. I'm all for it but whatever they do they do.


----------



## YogiSlayer (Sep 7, 2009)

I think they could just move most classes back a pin or two. The distances were established when the Tech wasn't what it is now, and I think the distances most shooters are at are too short. 
The cream will rise to the top, and anybody could shoot at least 5 yards farther than they do now. These are competitive events, not "Ego Boosts". Six pins is way too many, IMO. Four would be better.


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

I tend not to post on issues like this, but here's but my opinion (and you know what they say about those)...There will always be people who are able to purchase at least one, if not more new rigs in a year's time. However, for each of those people, there are many more who cannot. Heck, I have been shooting the same bow since 2005. As such, I am sure there are many out there that do not have the means to keep up with the arms race, and purchase the newest hot speed bow every year. With that said, I think imposing a speed limit in IBO would open up the sport to more people. It could possibly be done on a class by class basis. Let the people in the open class shoot whatever they want, and restrict HC to a given speed. Or expand the range of the ASA sanctioned shoots. Based on what I am seeing, ASA is primarily shot in the south, while IBO events aren't hard to find. 

Of course the other argument is that the best 3d shooters will always be the best, regardless of the speed of their bow, as they have put in the time to learn to accurately judge yardage, develop a rock solid form, and have the mental game to be winners.

I am sure I could go on and on here, and could argue both sides of this, so I am going to stop now, having voiced my opinion, and some of my reasoning. Regardless, at the end of the day, this is supposed to be fun, and if you aren't having fun, analyze why you are not enjoying yourself, and make adjustments as needed.

Enjoy the season all. Hope to see some of you out there this summer.

CG


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

YogiSlayer said:


> I think they could just move most classes back a pin or two. The distances were established when the Tech wasn't what it is now, and I think the distances most shooters are at are too short.
> The cream will rise to the top, and anybody could shoot at least 5 yards farther than they do now. These are competitive events, not "Ego Boosts". Six pins is way too many, IMO. Four would be better.


....................Actually, YogiSlayer, the distances have been moved in over the years....Back in the 90's, any maybe even into the early 2000's,(I dont know for sure, I had quit shooting for a while) the distances were longer....I remember shooting local shoots, and shooting some of the bigger targets past 40 yards, in the TRAD class.....Standing bears at 40-ish yards, elk/caribou/moose at well over 40 yards.....Open class shooters shot out to 60 yards....Alot of serious 3-D shooters still shot Fingers back then, also.....Kinda funny that I wont even consider shooting less than 270-290 f.p.s. now, and back in the mid to late 80's, a bow shooting 220 f.p.s. was a screamer...And folks shot with brass pins painted in model paint, and shot aluminum logs launched off of flippers, and Berger buttons....I personally DONT miss those bows, or sights....L.O.L......Oddly enough, archers still hit their targets back then...Harperman


----------



## russdiggins (Feb 10, 2009)

Harperman said:


> ....................Actually, YogiSlayer, the distances have been moved in over the years....Back in the 90's, any maybe even into the early 2000's,(I dont know for sure, I had quit shooting for a while) the distances were longer....I remember shooting local shoots, and shooting some of the bigger targets past 40 yards, in the TRAD class.....Standing bears at 40-ish yards, elk/caribou/moose at well over 40 yards.....Open class shooters shot out to 60 yards....Alot of serious 3-D shooters still shot Fingers back then, also.....Kinda funny that I wont even consider shooting less than 270-290 f.p.s. now, and back in the mid to late 80's, a bow shooting 220 f.p.s. was a screamer...And folks shot with brass pins painted in model paint, and shot aluminum logs launched off of flippers, and Berger buttons....I personally DONT miss those bows, or sights....L.O.L......Oddly enough, archers still hit their targets back then...Harperman


+1 I hated shooting rebar and ducking when I got to the target so I wouldnt get hit by the last guys arrow's


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

If i recall it right, even hunter class shot 50 or 60 yards back then.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*Just got email from Ken*

I asked Ken watkins he said NO speed Limit for IBO


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

Speed is not the fix all! I bet if you were to check most of the top PRO's are shooting the most accurate bow, not the fastest. Look at how many pro's shoot long ATA bows that are not made for speed. Speed adds, sell bows and acurate bows along with good form and yardage win titles.


----------



## russdiggins (Feb 10, 2009)

Speed is not a fix all for sure, but it is a winner. Example.... If it was just a matter of smoothness and forgiveness all pros would shoot round wheels because they shoot the most accurate bows and round wheels are the smoothest. As a wheel is changed to a cam there is speed to be gained, to much curve and loss of smoothness with the speed. I think the real challenge that has been met by most of todays bows speed with accuracy and a decent draw cycle. This isn't the best example but I think you get my drift.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

C.Callison said:


> Speed is not the fix all! I bet if you were to check most of the top PRO's are shooting the most accurate bow, not the fastest. Look at how many pro's shoot long ATA bows that are not made for speed. Speed adds, sell bows and acurate bows along with good form and yardage win titles.


Its not a fix all, but it is a save some! Most of the pros are tall, long armed cusses that get good speed out of every bow on the market. Accuracy wins tournaments, speed keeps me from missing targets!:mg:


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

*????*



RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> That will never happen, but I am all for it. Would be nice to have a level playing field for a change.


what do you mean level playing field?
it our choice to shoot the bows we do. just because we can't afford a speed bow doesn't mean those who can should get punished


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

allxs said:


> Its not a fix all, but it is a save some! Most of the pros are tall, long armed cusses that get good speed out of every bow on the market. Accuracy wins tournaments, speed keeps me from missing targets!:mg:


thats it lets get more class's 
under 25" / 25"-27" / 27" - 29" / and then us long armed freaks


----------



## russdiggins (Feb 10, 2009)

ig25 said:


> what do you mean level playing field?
> it our choice to shoot the bows we do. just because we can't afford a speed bow doesn't mean those who can should get punished


I think he is implying that there be a speed limit so a guy shooting a 30" draw wont have a 30-40 fps advantage over a guy shooting a 26" draw. Thats a significant speed advantage which relates to yardage judgment errors are not equal shooting different speed bows, 30" draw-vs-26" draw.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

ig25 said:


> what do you mean level playing field?
> it our choice to shoot the bows we do. just because we can't afford a speed bow doesn't mean those who can should get punished


I dont think his comment had anything to do with affording a bow. It is on the ones shooting longer draw lengths with the same bow as a shorter shooter is going to gain 20-30 feet; this makes yardage guessing less important for the longer draw length.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

russdiggins said:


> I think he is implying that there be a speed limit so a guy shooting a 30" draw wont have a 30-40 fps advantage over a guy shooting a 26" draw. Thats a significant speed advantage which relates to yardage judgment errors are not equal shooting different speed bows, 30" draw-vs-26" draw.





Hopperton said:


> I dont think his comment had anything to do with affording a bow. It is on the ones shooting longer draw lengths with the same bow as a shorter shooter is going to gain 20-30 feet; this makes yardage guessing less important for the longer draw length.


Agreed. I shoot a 27 1/2" dl and have to do all I can to get my vantage elite to shoot over 280.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*I agree*



AR_Headhunter said:


> I would vote against it! We already have the ASA for those who need a speed limit.


Totally Agree, if you want a speed limit shoot the ASA.
I also enjoy shooting the IBO because they don't have a speed limit.



IBOHunt3D said:


> I tend not to post on issues like this, but here's but my opinion (and you know what they say about those)...There will always be people who are able to purchase at least one, if not more new rigs in a year's time. However, for each of those people, there are many more who cannot. Heck, I have been shooting the same bow since 2005. As such, I am sure there are many out there that do not have the means to keep up with the arms race, and purchase the newest hot speed bow every year. With that said, I think imposing a speed limit in IBO would open up the sport to more people. It could possibly be done on a class by class basis. Let the people in the open class shoot whatever they want, and restrict HC to a given speed. Or expand the range of the ASA sanctioned shoots. Based on what I am seeing, ASA is primarily shot in the south, while IBO events aren't hard to find.
> 
> Of course the other argument is that the best 3d shooters will always be the best, regardless of the speed of their bow, as they have put in the time to learn to accurately judge yardage, develop a rock solid form, and have the mental game to be winners.
> 
> ...




CG, Awesome Post. thanks for sharing your opinions. I concur.


----------



## samkatera (May 12, 2008)

*nope*



ig25 said:


> thats it lets get more class's
> under 25" / 25"-27" / 27" - 29" / and then us long armed freaks


Man I'm in the 27" draw world. Faster bows mean faster arrows, for me thats alright for my hunting setups where I change nothing as of arrow weight and get a quicker arrow. But for 3D around here when you shoot Open class with a 3D bow "ie..long ata, long brace hieght" your not competing against anyone with an advantage unless thay are just Freak'n good shooters....Nathan Brookes for example, from Here and when he shows up to a shoot everyone in shooting for 2nd place...his advantage isn't speed its talent. If they make a change like a speed limit who cares you still have to shoot better than the next guy.


----------



## bowtechwv (Jan 14, 2006)

AR_Headhunter said:


> I would vote against it! We already have the ASA for those who need a speed limit.


well if ibo wasn't so full of sandbaggers it would be a great organization but until they do set a rule to make this a leveler playing field but until then you got these sand baggers probably shooting hunters class collecting money they need a speed rule and a collection rule you win a certain amount of money you should have to move to another class


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

5 grains per pound is a speed limit...just a higher one...


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

bowtechwv said:


> well if ibo wasn't so full of sandbaggers it would be a great organization but until they do set a rule to make this a leveler playing field but until then you got these sand baggers probably shooting hunters class collecting money they need a speed rule and a collection rule you win a certain amount of money you should have to move to another class


You need to gather facts before you start shooting your mouth off. There is no money payouts in the hunter class in IBO.


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> That will never happen, but I am all for it. Would be nice to have a level playing field for a change.


if you are concerened about a level playing field then buy a faster bow its simple as that


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*vantage elite*



Elf Friend said:


> Agreed. I shoot a 27 1/2" dl and have to do all I can to get my vantage elite to shoot over 280.


there must be something wrong with your setup,mine a 307 gr arrow,60 1/2 lbs 28" draw spirals.i have them rolled over to 28 3/8 draw.306 speed. i think it doesnt matter aboutthe speeds.if you spend more time judging yardages and pratice on it over and over.cut back on shooting time by a little.then you wont need the big speeds.take this for example:levi morgan only shot 280s all yr in ibo.he still won.it wasnt speed that won.it was yardage and shot execution.so why cry over speed limits.deal with it,adabt and over come.just my thoughts.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a Buddy who has won the IBO World twice in the MBR class! He shoots every one of his bows at 285 fps.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

*I dont believe you!*



jwshooter11 said:


> I have a Buddy who has won the IBO World twice in the MBR class! He shoots every one of his bows at 285 fps.



I dont believe this could be true?


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

They can change all the rules they want and at the end of the day, the same shooters that won before will still be at the top!
Its not the bow,its the jerk behind the string!:wink:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Elf Friend said:


> Agreed. I shoot a 27 1/2" dl and have to do all I can to get my vantage elite to shoot over 280.





hoytgirl00 said:


> there must be something wrong with your setup,mine a 307 gr arrow,60 1/2 lbs 28" draw spirals.i have them rolled over to 28 3/8 draw.306 speed.



Agreed. My UE with 27" spirals shooting 318gr Fatboys @ 59lbs was pushing 289-290fps. I backed it down to 283-284fps since I shoot ASA only.

Elf friend - what's your draw weight and arrow weight?


----------



## hitek (Mar 12, 2007)

If you are a good shooter with a bow that's shoots 330 fps why wouldn't you be good with a bow set up to shot 280fps. I do not understand why people make a huge deal about a speed limit in target shooting.


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

I believe the only reason to impose a speed limit is to put a premium on judging yardage. If you shoot in HC, and have a bow that shoots 330+, judging yardage isn't nearly as important as if you are shooting 280. Heck, even at 280, I only used 2 pins for HC, but to be in the 10, yardage became pretty important.

I think thats really about it...slowing the bows down makes the shoot more a game of accurate ranging as well as accurate shooting. 

But hey, everyone plays the way they want to. Try ASA if you like the idea of a speed limit, or shoot what you got in IBO. Personally, my all around 3D bow shoots somewhere around 283, and I use if for any and all foam critters. Just gotta figure out this ranging stuff for MBO this year.

Take care
CG


----------



## KTurmel (Dec 29, 2008)

i say change it :chimpeep:. its kind of the same as changing it to smaller arrows indoors. think how much harder it is for some with with a short 25, 26, inch DL compared to someone with a 30inch. the 30" has a huge head start to begin with.............. :darkbeer:


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

With todays new high speed bows such as the X-Force and the Monster, people with a short DL can be shooting well over 300fps if thats what they want!
Its really still about being able to judge yardage,no matter how fast your bow is.
If you cant judge yardage,going from 283 FPS to 310 isnt going to have you hauling 1st place trophys home.
Dont get me wrong,speed helps but.........its not a cure-all.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i dont particually think it would be good but some day it will because as the bows get faster and faster they will start to blow through targets at 70lbs with smaller arrows. most of the people who actually win shoot for accuracy not speed. look at who wins. it is usually slow, but very accurate bows not 350 fps speed freaks.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I heard it was going to be 15 gr/pound or 210 fps.


----------



## hoytbowhuntr502 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think someone misread the 2010 ibo rules...it just says that IF a bow doesnt shoot 280fps, they can shoot an arrow under 5gpp. This should help some of the shorter draw guys. Won't have any impact on most shooters.


----------



## scotts98rt (Nov 1, 2009)

The bow is only as accurate as the person behiend it....Speed helps alot otherwise all the pros woud be shooting recurves. The slower bow is a more forgiving bow all else being equal.


----------



## 3Dmaniac (May 25, 2009)

KTurmel said:


> i say change it :chimpeep:. its kind of the same as changing it to smaller arrows indoors. think how much harder it is for some with with a short 25, 26, inch DL compared to someone with a 30inch. the 30" has a huge head start to begin with.............. :darkbeer:


if you look at all the top pros most have a 30in draw, and big guys..Jeff Hopkins is huge, so is Tim G., Chance B,never been around Levi Morgan, but he looks tall. To explain why the great women shooters arent tall...well their just better shots than us men...


----------



## jnrodgers (Dec 29, 2009)

*speed*

i think there just doing this because its almost as fast as a gun but without the noise.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

allxs said:


> I dont believe this could be true?


Look it up! His name is Elwin Dillon! We jokingly call him the Pigmy because of his short DL!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

jwshooter11 said:


> Look it up! His name is Elwin Dillon! We jokingly call him the Pigmy because of his short DL!


Yup....Elwin a crack shot in the MBR class


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

JayMc said:


> Agreed. My UE with 27" spirals shooting 318gr Fatboys @ 59lbs was pushing 289-290fps. I backed it down to 283-284fps since I shoot ASA only.
> 
> Elf friend - what's your draw weight and arrow weight?


27 1/2" dl, 58 pounds shooting a 330 grain arrow at 284


----------



## Duece Weaver (Jun 29, 2004)

*Speed*

You're Right, Elwin is a great shooter. You're much better off being great at judging yards than holding steady. Elwin does both.


----------



## jjf41380 (Mar 26, 2005)

I think some of the guys that post here about the pros and their size would be mighty surprised to hear some of the speeds that the pros are actually shooting out of their bows. And look at some of the other big names like Dan McCarthy. Dan is a average size dude and he shoots scores right up there with the rest of the pros. I know if I am not happy with my scores I practice more. I want to rise to the level of the top guns, not have the top guns brought back down to my level


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

jwshooter11 said:


> Look it up! His name is Elwin Dillon! We jokingly call him the Pigmy because of his short DL!


Yep, I know Elwin, He gets it done in ASA unlimited Too! He is a very nice humble fellow to boot! 


JW doesnt go around the IBO carrying 285 does he?


----------

